# Fitting Quad exhaust



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have purchased a quad cat back exhaust system and rear diffuser from a 2016 TTS Coupe. I intend to fit it to my 2016 S Line 2WD Roadster. I would think that many on this forum have carried out this conversion and I would greatly appreciate any info as to what I will need to do. My main questions are -

1. Are the exhaust pickups the same and in the same place.
2. Is the pipe diameter the same.
3. With the TTS being four wheel drive and mine being two, is the exhaust routed differently.
4. With the TTS having two exhaust valves and mine only having one how do I go about powering the second valve i.e., do I just spur the existing valve.

I would greatly appreciate any info.

Malc


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Can anyone help me with where to source an electrical connector/plug for the extra TTS exhaust valve, Or a part number. Cheers. Malc


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Not sure if this will be useful:

+ found online:


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for that info. Very much appreciated. Unfortunately it doesn't show the electrical connector/plug, It must be on the loom. If it is I think I might have a problem sourcing one.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I discussed the same modification with TTS Roadsport in Bedford a while ago, but decided to cancel as I`m giving the car to Scorpion to develop a cat-back with a standard dual pipe. Here`s what they said:



> The valve motor is about £68 + vat and working out a control for it to possibly be controlled off your single one, would have to be something we work out as a custom option for you on the day (not done it before)! - we don't expect it to be a problem.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have not managed to speak to anyone who has carried out this conversion but now that I have the exhaust here, it would appear that I just need to cut my existing pipework at the rear box and the TTS the same. The rear boxes appear to be identical apart from the quad pipes. My pipework then needs welding to the TTS rear box.

I have a TTS rear bumper that I have successfully removed the diffuser from, without breaking any tabs. After fitting the rear diffuser I can take the car and exhaust for fitting.

The only thing that I can see outstanding is this second electrical connector/plug needed for the extra valve that is on the TTS exhaust. When I source this I intend to just "spur" it off the existing valve. Not being an electrician I'm not sure this is an acceptable approach. Any guidance on the correct way would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jtray2006 said:


> The only thing that I can see outstanding is this second electrical connector/plug needed for the extra valve that is on the TTS exhaust. When I source this I intend to just "spur" it off the existing valve. Not being an electrician I'm not sure this is an acceptable approach. Any guidance on the correct way would be appreciated.


Hi, Shouldn't really cause any probs, keep all connection secure & waterproof using good quality auto cable.
Do you know the fuse value of that valve circuit ?
Hoggy.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for that Hoggy. I haven't access to any info like that, so I haven't a clue.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jtray2006 said:


> Thanks for that Hoggy. I haven't access to any info like that, so I haven't a clue.


Hi, You should be able to get that fuse value from another TTS owner, that already have the 2 valves.
Hoggy.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Would anyone know whether the TT and TTS wiring looms are the same looms with "Add Ons". I ask this as my Audi dealer informs me that the plug for the exhaust valve comes with a length of cable with a plug at each end. I am wondering whether the facility is there to accommodate a right hand exhaust valve.

Unfortunately the young lad on the phone at my Audi spares dept for some reason seems unable to answer the question could one of you Gurus please throw some light on this. Again it would be much appreciated.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Typically the plug comes as just the plastic 'casing' part. You have one already and the part number beginning 8S will be moulded into it.

The pins for the plug would have to be ordered as separate items. The cable sounds like what Audi call a repair wire. If it is, it will be yellow with an identical pin on each end. Each such wire is intended to make two repairs.

Audi wiring looms are "bespoke" to each car. If the car does not have a specific part or option the wiring to/for it will not be present.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for that info brittan, It was the information that I was looking for.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

After 3 visits to my Audi Dealer they seem to have finally sourced the correct connector and 3 wires required for the extra exhaust valve. 
I was charged £3.26 plus VAT for the connector which I thought was quite reasonable. However I was charged £10.06 plus VAT for each of the 3 wires which are merely a 24inch cable with a crimp on either end. On the packet it says "000-979-034E Wire Set 5 Stueck". On my receipt it reads P.A000 979 034E 062E06 Wire Set quantity 3 at £10.06 each. Surely this cannot be right. I showed my disgust at the exorbitant price but got no response Surely the Set is missing 2 wires and surely it is the whole Set that should cost £10.06 plus VAT not each wire. Has anyone a view on this before I go into battle?


----------



## phl06 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello, I'm from another country. I write with a translator because my English is not very good.

In our forums we unfortunately have no answer to the question that was asked here.

I really hope for your help.

Is there now a cable for the right exhaust flap? Is it even possible to operate the whole without another control unit?

The engine protection should be maintained.

Best regards, Phil


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me whether it is possible to remove the TT rear diffuser & fit theTTS diffuser with the bumper in situ or is it standard practice to remove it for ease.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

jtray2006 said:


> Can anyone please tell me whether it is possible to remove the TT rear diffuser & fit theTTS diffuser with the bumper in situ or is it standard practice to remove it for ease.


I believe the TTS diffuser fits straight onto a TT S-line. I'm sure someone can confirm.
You'll need a quad exhaust to match, though.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes I believe you are correct. I now have everything to fit the quad exhaust, I was just wondering whether I need to remove the rear bumper. Reading the manual it talks about removing the wheel arch liners. It looks rather long winded and a sitting duck for the odd chip to the bumper in the process.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

jtray2006 said:


> Yes I believe you are correct. I now have everything to fit the quad exhaust, I was just wondering whether I need to remove the rear bumper. Reading the manual it talks about removing the wheel arch liners. It looks rather long winded and a sitting duck for the odd chip to the bumper in the process.


The way it looks here all you need to do is remove 4 bolts?


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm waiting for the weather to warm up then I'll maybe gather some motivation to have a good look. The literature I've been looking at makes the rear bumper removal look quite long winded. ie rear wheel removal to gain access to the arch liners, rear light removal together with numerous mounts. It isn't a problem, but if I could avoid having to remove the bumper I would be much happier given the size of it & the possibility of damaging it whilst off


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

I did an exhaust swap on my old A5, rear valance was held on by about four screws underneath and then was a matter of sharply pulling the valance away from the bumper starting at one end and working way along.

TT will be the same and will be easier leaving bumper on the car so that you have something to pull against rather than trying to hold removed bumper in one hand and pulling valance with the other.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

jtray2006 said:


> I'm waiting for the weather to warm up then I'll maybe gather some motivation to have a good look. The literature I've been looking at makes the rear bumper removal look quite long winded. ie rear wheel removal to gain access to the arch liners, rear light removal together with numerous mounts. It isn't a problem, but if I could avoid having to remove the bumper I would be much happier given the size of it & the possibility of damaging it whilst off


Again, if all you want to do is change the spoiler to a quad exhaust one, there doesn't seem to be any reason to remove the rear bumper.
The spoiler is a separate piece that comes off quite easily...
You're giving yourself a lot of extra work!


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, it would appear that the general feeling is that the diffuser can be removes in situ, I will give this a go. Thanks again for all your replies.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

jtray2006 said:


> Thanks for the replies, it would appear that the general feeling is that the diffuser can be removes in situ, I will give this a go. Thanks again for all your replies.


Just pull it. Its just clipped in. No need to remove the bumper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks stanyar. I removed the TTS diffuser from a bumper off the car and squeezed the clips with pliers & pulled.That is why I thought I'd need to remove the bumper as there isn't a lot of room at the back to squeeze the clips They didn't look like they would come out with just a 'yank'. I shall grow some & give it a try tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Everything now complete, looks and sounds the business and both valves are working. I took it to Topgear Exhausts in Stockport and they grafted the exhaust to the existing pipework, a truly excellent job and a good price.

Thanks again for the advice given on the forum it was very much appreciated.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Any chance if some pictures please?


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'll see what I can do tomorrow. It now just looks like a debadged Tango red TTS roadster.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have just posted four pictures of the Exhaust Conversion on "Show Us Your TT" page 113. Hope you like.


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi guys and especially Jtray2006, 
I'm really interested by changing my exhaust for a TTS's one but I have some concerns about it. 
I explain you briefly my idea. The principal goal is to change my exhaust (AUDI TT 2.0 TFSI Manual) for a 4 pipes esthetic as the TTS and maybe at the same time have a better sound !
I was looking through milltek supersprint and remus exhaust but it's really expensive at least 2100 euros to change 
So I was going through eBay.de searching for TTS exhaust and I found many super-cheap like 400/500€, and diffuser from TTS is 300€ (so total of about 800/900€)
So question how did you plug the second valve ? and second question have you gain in sound with the TTS exhaust ? 
I have also concerns about conserving or not the electronic valve for a simple reason: it seems to me that my valve is always open while it is plug ... Subject that was discussed in other post stating that some TT 2.0 has the valve open all the time ....
Thank you for your help 
Maybe it will guide me in my decision :mrgreen:


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

jtray2006 said:


> Everything now complete, looks and sounds the business and both valves are working. I took it to Topgear Exhausts in Stockport and they grafted the exhaust to the existing pipework, a truly excellent job and a good price.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice given on the forum it was very much appreciated.


Hello jtray,

do you happen to know how they connected up the second motor?
Did they just split the existing connector? If so, no issues/blown fuses?


----------

